# Plans for a portable picnic table made from 1 sheet of plywood



## Burl E.

I built a picnic table from 1 sheet of plywood a few years back. I had found the plans on the net. 
It is portable and pretty easy to take down and put back up. 
Also, it would be a fun project to do with the kids!
I had lost the plans that I had for this table. Today I ran across them and made sure I saved a copy. 
Here is the link for a 1 sheet of plywood picnic table.  
http://familyfun.go.com/Resources/picnictable.pdf


----------



## gacowboy

Thanks Burl this is a really neat idea.


----------



## 60Grit

That is a really cool project there Burl.

Thanks for sharing it. Presently I am downloading every kind of bird house plan relevent to our area and my son and I are working on them.

The picnic table will be a good step up once the weather warms this coming spring...


----------



## Researcher31726

Thanks for sharing!
Sue


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

*Thanks*

That will be a great project a be very useful.


----------

